# Rib and Jerky Racks



## joeschmoker (May 26, 2011)

I've read through some of the electric smoker board because I am in the market for one.  I was all set to buy the MES 30 and came across the Cajun Injector for about $5 more.  I was sold on it over the MES because of the rib rack and jerky rack that doesn't come with the MES.

But then, after doing some more searches on this forum I've read in a couple of threads that the Cajun Injector is no longer made by Masterbuilt.  That bothers me as I was sold on getting an MES manufactured product after reading all of the positive reviews on this board about performance, durability and customer service.  They sure look about the same. But, if they are no longer made by Masterbuilt, then I'm going to get the MES30.  I've read quite a few negative reviews on the Cajun tonight and it seems that the new company is making them cheaper than Masterbuilt was.  I guess they have to cover the cost of those racks and oven mitts somehow.

So, I'm going to get the MES30.  Any suggestions on the best (and cheapest) place to buy after market rib and jerky racks for the MES30?  Are there some that fit the unit and slide in or will I just have to set them on top of the existing racks?  Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF family.  You should head on over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can greet you properly.

I don't even use jerky racks.  I skewer my jerky and hang it through my existing grates -- I can fit a whole mess of jerky in my smoker this way.  (I looked for a pic of my process, but couldn't find it.)  Basically, I run a bamboo skewer through the end of the jerky strips and then hang them between the grate cross bars (this is in an upright smoker).  If you really want jerky racks, I imagine if you search the product here on SMF you'll find them for sale right here.

Rib racks are probably available right here on this site as well.  I haven't needed one because I have a pretty big smoker, but I have thought about picking one or two up for smoking in my smaller unit when I go camping.  Here is a pic of what they look like:








Good luck with your purchase and finding the accessories!  Just remember, there are many ways to get these jobs done, so poke around the SMF before running out to buy something.  My experience around here is that there are some pretty clever folks who figure out simple and inexpensive solutions to common problems.

Cheers!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## fpnmf (May 27, 2011)

Amazon!!

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

 Take the free E-Course too..  http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html

Have a great day!!!

Craig


----------



## joeschmoker (May 28, 2011)

Thanks folks.  Signed up for the e-course and read the first one last night.  Did a lot of thinking since I started this thread and have now decided to go with the MES40.  From what I've found from looking around on the internet, the cheapest place to get it is Sam's Club for $299.86.  I'll be heading there tomorrow.  I assume this is something I have to order and have shipped to the store or do they stock them?


----------



## tromaron (May 28, 2011)

When I got mine a couple months ago, there were 3 in stock at my local Sam's.


----------



## joeschmoker (May 29, 2011)

That's funny.  There were 3 in stock at Sam's when I just bought mine.  I'm dying to assemble and play, but I have people coming over in about an hour for burgers and brats, so I'll be on the grill for a while and socializing and won't get a chance to mess with it until later tonight.  Then again, I might leave the women to my wife and grab the guys and play with the smoker.


----------

